# CSV got rejected and waiting for appeal



## Alekhta2992 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm based in India and I've applied for Critical skills visa in Mumbai in May, 2017 and received a rejection letter in June, 2017 stating that my previous experience letter is missing, though I've already submitted it along with the application initially.

So, I had to submit my appeal in June, 2017 and I'm still waiting for the decision. I have no clue how to track the appeal status and how long would it take for the decision to be announced.

Can anyone of you please help me with ways to track my application?

your help is much appreciated 

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------



## mallikap12131983 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Hi*

Hi Alekhya,

I need small information from you regarding CSV visa. I am planning to apply CSV on next month 1st .How can I submit my CsV documents in Mumbai or Delhi consulate. If I will try to fill the online visa application it s not giving any preferred location to submit the CSV documents.

Can you please provide the details related to location selection ?

Regards,
Mallikarjuna


----------



## ashishmm (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Alekhya. 
Just wanted To know if you got any help or advise for your appeal ? Even I?ve done my appeal thru VFS Mumbai in July and no reply and awaiting for the outcome , But you can try sending mail to Ronney & Ms Regina they handle the appeals and maybe you get reply .:: hope this helps .


----------



## Floboyza (Oct 16, 2017)

Guys i want to know when submitting a CSV application. Does the employer need to include Registration dcoument CK and Tax Clearance or is not neccessary.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Not necessary,but if you can get submit them it's all good too.


----------

